# Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2012)

*Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juni 2012)

*Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Interessanter Ansatz, bin schon auf das fertige Produkt gespannt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Von der der Idee her nicht schlecht vom Ansatz. Wie es wohl bei richtiger Belastung aussieht? Ich warte mal gespannt auf den 1. richtigen Test


----------



## L-man (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

werdn die Röhren von Luft durchströmt oder sind die einfach nur auf der Platte aufgesetzt?


----------



## bootzeit (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Gute Sache das .


----------



## The-GeForce (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



L-man schrieb:


> werdn die Röhren von Luft durchströmt oder sind die einfach nur auf der Platte aufgesetzt?


 
So wie ich die News verstanden habe, sind die Röhren auf eine Platte geschweißt und das wars. Direkt in den Röhren ergibt sich aufgrund des Kamineffekts eine Strömung. Diese wird aber nicht erzwungen (also kein Gebläse).

Was bei dieser Konstruktion aber beachtet werden muss ist, dass die CPU in einer horizontalen Position stehen muss. Hängt sie vertikel, wie in einem Desktopgehäuse, funktioniert das Prinzip praktisch nicht mehr, da die warme Luft kaum noch aus den Röhren nach oben entweichen kann.

So zumindest meine Vermutung.


----------



## Bleifrei (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Kamineffekt? nach oben steigen?

gut das normalerweise Boards senkrecht eingebaut werden, somit sind die Röhrchen waagrecht.


----------



## casmo1989 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

@L-Man, es handelt sich hierbei um einen hydrothermischen Effekt. Da Wärme nach oben aufsteigt, steigt diese entlang der Alu-Röhren auf. Mehr steckt da nicht hinter. Aufgrund der hohl aufgebauten Röhren vervielfacht sich die Oberfläche an der die Hitze abgeführt werden kann. 


Ich finde gut das an anderen Kühllösungen gearbeitet wird. Ein weiterer Towerkühler ist unnötig wie Fußpilz.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Was bei dieser Konstruktion aber beachtet werden muss ist, dass die CPU in einer horizontalen Position stehen muss. Hängt sie vertikel, wie in einem Desktopgehäuse, funktioniert das Prinzip praktisch nicht mehr, da die warme Luft kaum noch aus den Röhren nach oben entweichen kann.


 
Ohne sonderliche Kenntnisse zu haben: Sowas könnte man durch schräg angebrachte Röhren (z.B. im 45° Winkel) umgehen. Naja, solange man das Ding richtig montiert!


----------



## Crix1990 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Wär wirklich was schönes für nen HTPC (der ja eh meist waagerecht aufgebaut ist).

Nen 35W i3 wird der dann ja wohl auch gut schaffen^^


----------



## Vhailor (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



Bleifrei schrieb:


> Kamineffekt? nach oben steigen?
> 
> gut das normalerweise Boards senkrecht eingebaut werden, somit sind die Röhrchen waagrecht.


 
So saß ich auch grade hier . So recht durchleuchtet zu haben, scheine  ich das noch nicht.



casmo1989 schrieb:


> Ich finde gut das an anderen Kühllösungen gearbeitet wird. Ein weiterer Towerkühler ist unnötig wie Fußpilz.


 
Ganz genau . Deswegen Daumen hoch, alleine schon wegen des Konzepts


----------



## Floletni (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



Bleifrei schrieb:


> Kamineffekt? nach oben steigen?
> 
> gut das normalerweise Boards senkrecht eingebaut werden, somit sind die Röhrchen waagrecht.


 
Das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Wenn der PC liegt keine schlechte Lösung. So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist der Kamineffekt auf den ganzen Kühlkörper bezogen. Könnte man den Kamineffekt nicht auch noch in den Röhren einsetzen? Also keine Löcher weit unten seitlich in das Röhrchen.


----------



## 7hor (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Um einen echten Kamineffekt zu erreichen, sollten die Röhren unten jeweils eine Öffnung besitzen, damit kalte Luft in diese einströmen/eingesaugt werden kann. So wäre die Leistung nochmals ergiebiger.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Seltsame Konstruktion. :-/


Die Röhren sind unten verschweisst, also wo bitte soll kalte Luft nachströmen, um die gewünschte Kühlung zu erzielen?! Die Röhren bräuchten unten kleine Bohrlöcher in der Seite, damit das so funktioniert wie gedacht, sonst staut sich darin nur die Luft, mit einer wärmeren Luftschicht an der Spitze. Kamine sind ja auch nicht unten zugemauert. Funktioniert auch nur, wenn der PC liegt - wie hier schon richtig gesagt - und ich bin mir gar nicht mal so sicher, dass das so viel mehr bringt als ein klassischer Kühlkörper mit Lamellen/Spitzen, da dort besagter Effekt ja auch auftritt, wenn das Gehäuse liegt. So gesehen geht sogar sehr viel Kühlleistung verloren, da so wenige, grobe Röhren verbaut sind, wo man doch sehr viel mehr Kühlfläche haben könnte durch klassische MEthoden.


----------



## DOcean (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

ich frag mich eher gerade warum in der Mitte keine Röhren sind? 

aber sonst schön das sowas noch entwickelt wird...


----------



## Voyager10 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Mal erste Tests abwarten dann kann man schauen.


----------



## Draco Nobilis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Jeder Towerkühler für die CPU senkrecht nach oben hin ausgerichtet wurde erzeugt einen Kamin Effekt(Standard Tower). Unten kommt kühlere Luft und oben tritt wäremere Luft wieder aus.
Am wichtigsten ist hier der Lamellenabstand(besser etwas mehr) und das es nicht zu Verwirbelungen kommt.

Finde es aber gut das an alternativen kühlkonzepten geforscht wird. Am liebsten wäre mir eine nicht mechanische Kühlung, da gab es doch vor Jahren auch mal eine News. Weiß nur nicht mehr was es genau war.
Ein PC mit Wärmeintensiven Bauteilen komplett ohne Geräusche, das wäre doch was.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Die Hauptplatine sollte aber am besten flach liegen, damit eine optimale Wärmeabfuhr gegeben ist.
Und nicht senkrecht stehen, was wohl bei den meisten der Fall ist.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Oder die Röhren nach oben anschrägeen, denn heiße Luft steigt nach oben? Dann muss man nur noch in Loch im Deckel haben


----------



## Sauerland (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Na welch eine tolle Idee.

Sowas hab ich mir zu Zeiten des Athlon seinerzeit selbst einmal zusammen gebaut. Leider war die Wirkung im Vergleich zu den seinerzeit angebotenen aktiven Lüftern mit Kupferkern eben nicht berauschend, weshalb ich dann einen weiteren Mod einbrachte womit daraus ein aktiver Kühler wurde. Eine Aluplatte mit 9x9 Kühlfinen aus Alurohr ca. 60mm lang.


Gruß


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Cooler Ansatz. Mal schauen, ob's auch wirklich auf den Markt kommt und konkurrenzfähig ist.

Und an die ganzen Zweifler: Dahinter steckt i.d.R. mehr als nur ein kluger Kopf. Die Jungs werden sich höchstwarscheinlich längere Zeit in die Thematik eingearbeitet haben.
Abwarten, ob das Ergebnis taugt, und dann kritisieren .


----------



## SimI__Ilater Internet (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Ich würde sagen das der Kamineffekt durch Bohrungen in der Bodenplatte zustande kommen könnte. Daher auch keine Röhrchen im Zentrum des Kühlers da ja dort die CPU drunter ist.
Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht im Anhang so das man sieht wie ich das meine.


----------



## Floletni (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



SimI__Ilater Internet schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das der Kamineffekt durch Bohrungen in der Bodenplatte zustande kommen könnte. Daher auch keine Röhrchen im Zentrum des Kühlers da ja dort die CPU drunter ist.
> Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht im Anhang so das man sieht wie ich das meine.


 

Dein Bild sieht sehr logisch aus. Verbesserungen wären ja noch Röhren in der Mitte mit kleinen Löcher an der Seite. Vielleicht würden auch kleinere und mehr Röhren noch mehr bringen. Die Ingeneure werden da schon einen Plan haben.


----------



## Asus4ever (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Sieht wirklich interessant aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Wieso bitte "funktioniert"?
Das Ding arbeitet nicht passiv, sondern semi-aktiv und von "Kühlung" kann wohl auch nicht die Rede sein, wenn sich die Hersteller nur trauen, eine vor sich hin idlnde CPU zu zeigen.

Genauso schwachsinnig ist "große Oberfläche". Das mag der Hersteller vielleicht behaupten, aber bekanntermaßen soll man nicht alles verbreiten, was jemand anders vorplappert. Wir haben hier 48 Röhrchen. Vielleicht 80-100 mm hoch, wenn man es mal mit der Kantenlänge der Bodenplatte vergleicht, die durch die Lochabstände vorgegeben wird. Durchmesser der Röhrchen: Ich würde mal auf 6 mm tippen. Das passt sowohl zur Anzahl pro Kantenlänge, als auch zum Verhältniss Wandstärke/Außendurchmesser, denn erstere liegt oft bei 1 mm. Rechnung: 48 * 100 mm * 6 mm * Pi = 905 cm²
Mal so zum Vergleich: Ein Alpenföhn K2 hat zwei Türme a 49 Lamellen a zwei Seiten a ca 130 mm Breite und 52 mm Tiefe. Das ergibt bei mir 13300 cm². "Groß"? Mitnichten.

Nun ist im Passivbetrieb zugegebenermaßen Konvektionsfreudigkeit und Wärmeverteilung wichtiger als Oberfläche und der Vergleich mit einem Hochleistungs-Aktivkühler ein bißchen unfair. Aber im Gegensatz z.B. zu den Nofan-Produkten gibt es hier gar kein Hilfsmittel zur Wärmeverteilung und so wirklich umströmungsfreudig werden die dicken Balken auch nicht sein.




Bleifrei schrieb:


> Kamineffekt? nach oben steigen?
> 
> gut das normalerweise Boards senkrecht eingebaut werden, somit sind die Röhrchen waagrecht.



Kamineffekt kannst du im PC sowieso vergessen. Damit ein großer Sog durch aufsteigende Luft entsteht, brauchst du
1. einen Kamin. Das heißt einen hohe (mehrere Meter sind zu empfehlen), relativ dazu schlanke Röhre mit möglichst wenig Strömungshindernissen im inneren.
2. eine Wärmequelle, die auch wirklich nur die Luft unter diesem Kamin erwärmt
3. einen Temperaturunterschied von wenigstens ein paar dutzend, lieber ein paar 100 Grad

Nicht so ganz das richtige Konzept für unsere Bedürfnisse. In einem PC hast du nur normale Konvektion, die dafür sorgt, dass sich warme Luft nicht staut - aber eine Strömung, die im Vergleich zu Lüftern auch nur messbar wäre, erreichst du nie. Deswegen montieren die hier ja auch einen Gehäuselüfter daneben, für idle(!) Betrieb.




casmo1989 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der hohl aufgebauten Röhren vervielfacht sich die Oberfläche an der die Hitze abgeführt werden kann.



Da die Röhren Sackgassen sind, kannst du von nahezu 0 Luftaustausch im inneren ausgehen. Die innere Oberfläche ist also nicht am Wärmeaustausch beteiligt.



> Ich finde gut das an anderen Kühllösungen gearbeitet wird. Ein weiterer Towerkühler ist unnötig wie Fußpilz.



Schade ist nur, dass man sich auf dem Niveau von Heimwerker-Konstruktionen der Jahrtausendwende bewegt. Wer sich eine serienreife Umsetzung des Konzeptes "Runde Dinger auf Bodenplatte" angucken möchte, kann mal nach den alten Swiftech-Dingern googln. Das waren defacto Alu-Gewindebolzen (= wenigstens hatten sie eine vergrößerte Oberfläche) in einer Kupfergrundplatte. Und aus gutem Grund wurde so etwas von Heatpipelösungen verdrängt, denn selbst im aktiven Betrieb war die Kühlleistung verbesserungswürdig, aber mit diesem Ansatz nicht verbesserbar.




SimI__Ilater Internet schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das der Kamineffekt durch Bohrungen in der Bodenplatte zustande kommen könnte. Daher auch keine Röhrchen im Zentrum des Kühlers da ja dort die CPU drunter ist.
> Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht im Anhang so das man sieht wie ich das meine.


 
Der röhrchenfreie Bereich in der Mitte des Kühlers ist deutlich kleiner, als ein Heatspreader. Selbst wenn die äußeren Röhrchen zum Board hin offen wären, blieben die Probleme:
- die Temperaturunterschiede sind zu klein für einen Kamineffekt
- der Lufteintritt über den Sockel ist alles andere als widerstandsarm/hindernissfrei
- die ganze Konstruktion zeigt dummerweise nicht nach oben
- die Gesamtoberfläche ist nicht sonderlich groß
- die Wärme wird nur durch die Leitfähigkeit des Aluminiums und damit unzureichend auf die Oberfläche verteilt (vermutlich könnte man die äußeren 2-3 cm absägen, ohne dass die Kühlleistung sich weiter verschlechtern würde. Da kommt einfach nichts mehr an)


----------



## SimI__Ilater Internet (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso bitte "funktioniert"?
> 1. Schade  ist nur, dass man sich auf dem Niveau von Heimwerker-Konstruktionen der  Jahrtausendwende bewegt. Wer sich eine serienreife Umsetzung des  Konzeptes "Runde Dinger auf Bodenplatte" angucken möchte, kann mal nach  den alten Swiftech-Dingern googln. Das waren defacto Alu-Gewindebolzen  (= wenigstens hatten sie eine vergrößerte Oberfläche) in einer  Kupfergrundplatte. Und aus gutem Grund wurde so etwas von  Heatpipelösungen verdrängt, denn selbst im aktiven Betrieb war die  Kühlleistung verbesserungswürdig, aber mit diesem Ansatz nicht  verbesserbar.
> 
> 2. Der röhrchenfreie Bereich in der Mitte des Kühlers ist deutlich kleiner,  als ein Heatspreader. Selbst wenn die äußeren Röhrchen zum Board hin  offen wären, blieben die Probleme:
> ...


 
 zu 1. 
 Du meinst den Swiftech MCX462-U den kenne ich auch noch, dass war  manchmal ein Athlon/Duron DIE killer weil das ding sau schwer war aber  er hatte Kühleistung. Ich hatte damals den Coolermaster  HHC-001 Extra-Silent der war auch gut. Ich glaube das war mit einer der  ersten Kühler der die Heatpipe Technik verwendet hat. Das Standard Model  wurde ja mit einem ca.7000 U/min Lüfter rausgebracht, naja das waren  noch andere Zeiten damals. 
Kann mich noch an meinen Kumpel erinnern der den Swiftech MCX462-U hatte, nach der demontage war ein Gegenabdruck der DIE im Kupferboden.

 zu 2. 
 Ja ich habe nur eine Zeichnung gemacht wie ich mir diese Methode vorstelle, ob es effektiv ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Soso, ein paar Alu-Makkaroni kühlen 100W Abwärme weg? Klingt mir fast nach einem Hoax.


----------



## Gamiac (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Kamineffekt hin oder her und auch dieser Kühler alles nur mißt um wieder irgendwelchen leuten Geld zu entlocken .
Mir wäre es viel lieber wenn mal ein Gehäusehersteller sein Gehäuse konsequent abdichtet so das der Luftstrom wirklich nur da ein und austritt wo auch Lüfter sind und wenn er das ganze dann auch noch perfekt gegen Staub schützt wäre schon viel gewonnen .
Ich denke mal auf diese weiße müßte es möglich sein mit einem einzigen oder maximal 2 absaugenden Lüftern und sinnvoll angebrachten Lufteinlässen ein System anständig und leise mit Frischluft zu versorgen .


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Juni 2012)

Netter Ansatz, bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das Endprodukt im Test schlägt, wär aber aufjedenfall eine Alternative.


----------



## mrnils253 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Soso, ein paar Alu-Makkaroni kühlen 100W Abwärme weg? Klingt mir fast nach einem Hoax.



Ich stell mir grad die Frage was passiert wenn man die CPU dann unter 100% Last setzt ...


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad die Frage was passiert wenn man die CPU dann unter 100% Last setzt ...



[IRONIE] Naja, laut den TDP-Werten bei den neueren CPU's könnte man dann ja fast 1,3 CPU's unter Volllast dadrunter basteln!  [/IRONIE]


----------



## Aquadukt (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Hmm, prinzipiell ne tolle Idee. Aber ein Kamineffekt entsteht ja nur bei Röhren die senkrecht stehen. Dieser Kühler funktioniert dann also nur in Gehäusen bei denen MB + CPU waagrecht eingebaut ist. Sobald das Gehäuse aber mal in einer anderen Lage aufgestellt wird funktioniert der Kamineffekt nichtmehr und die CPU überhitzt?!?


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

da kann man genauso einen Klumpen Alu mit löcher durchbohrt raufkleben, ergibt wohl dieselbe Kühlleistung.
Wäre auch komisch, wenn dieses relativ simple Konzept richtige Hitzköpfe kühl halten könnte - da wären andere Hersteller schon lange mit solchen Konstruktionen auf dem Markt .


----------



## Sauerland (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Netter Ansatz, bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das Endprodukt im Test schlägt, wär aber aufjedenfall eine Alternative.


 
Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, hatte ich so ein Projekt mit meinem Athlon schon im Eigenbau versucht. Passiv bringt das schon mal gar nichts, weil Alu so viel zu wenig an Wärme gegenüber Kupfer abtransportiert und die effektive Kühlfläche gegenüber den heutigen CPU-Lüftern viel zu gering ist.

Meine Ursprungslösung war ein reiner Röhrenkühler, daraufhin folgte eine Version mit einem Aussengewinde auf den Röhren um die Oberfläche weiter zu vergrößern, als letztes wurde dann sogar wieder ein kräftiger Lüfter (saugend) darauf montiert. Und das alles bei einem Athlon, was soll das also heute bei einem Phoenem X6 oder gar einem Bulldozer bringen. Die Dinger schalten schneller ab als ihr denkt.

Bei einem sparsamen Intel mit 77Watt könnte das "vielleicht" etwas bringen, solange man die nicht fordert. Das gleiche ginge dann vielleicht auch bei den sparsamen Versionen der heutigen APU´s (45/65Watt), wobei ich nicht an einem passiven Einsatz glaube.


Gruß


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kuriosität, die auch noch funktioniert: Passiver CPU-Kühler mit Aluminium-Röhren von Comptake*

Klar, vielleicht wäre es eine Idee für Lappis oder Mini ITX Syteme, aber für nen Gaming PC einfach zu wenig man könnte ja die äußeren Röhren teilen oder  sowas


----------

